# Achilles Tendon Allograft????????



## Bella Cullen (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello, 
Dr did Arthroscopic ACL reconstruction with an achilles tendon allograft. 
Is there something separate to bill for that or is it included in 29888? 

Any feedback is appreciated. 
Thanks, 

Melissa


----------



## Diana Phelps (Sep 25, 2009)

*allograft*

It is included.  Grafts can only be autograph for procedures other than spine.  See the beginning of the subsection, first line where it states "codes for obtaining autogenous........"  If it was autogenous you would use 20924.


----------



## mbort (Sep 25, 2009)

its included, the facility will capture the actual implant graft via HCPCS but the doc doesnt get anything other than 29888.


----------



## Bella Cullen (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks for both of your help.


----------

